# Fly fishing addiction



## fishinpro (Jul 25, 2012)

First fish I have ever caught on the fly. Now I'm addicted!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

impressive fish nice job.the shirt is cool also go TEXANS!!


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Great stuff. But no more eating cork pictures...I can only imagine how dirty that handle is.


----------



## fishinpro (Jul 25, 2012)

Billy Baroo said:


> Great stuff. But no more eating cork pictures...I can only imagine how dirty that handle is.


LOL that was my very first time even using it so it wasn't THAT dirty!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a nice copper nose...and the other one looks to be a hybrid? Welcome to the addiction.


----------

